# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL ενα μηνα προσπαθειας

## kosconcours

Καλησπερα σε ολους
 Ανοιγω ενα καινουριο θέμα ....ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ηδη διαφορα σχετικα θεματα με το  ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα βοηθεια να σεταρω το asus εδω και 1 μηνα σχεδον, ελπιζω να μην πεταξα τα λεφτα μου.
Για αυτο παρακαλω οποιον μπορει να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα αφανταστα.
Τι εχω δοκιμασει ......
τους 2 οδηγους που υπαρχουν εδω μεσα στο forum με το speedport (αν και εχω wind 50 VDSl) και τον αλλον που κατεβαζεις ενα αρχειο zip χωρις αποτελεσμα.
Βλεπω την ταχυτητα μου στο ρουτερ αλλα δεν συντονιζει
εχω δοκιμασει την καθε ρυθμιση που εχουν ανεβει σε screenshot απο καθε  asus modem- router χωρις αποτελεσμα.

εχω αυτο το modem ΖΤΕ ZXHN H268N της wind 50 VDSL με voip και δεν εχω προβλημα να το κρατησω για τηλεφωνια και να βαλω το asus για internet 

Ευχαριστω

----------


## kosconcours



----------


## sdikr

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
>  Ανοιγω ενα καινουριο θέμα ....ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ηδη διαφορα σχετικα θεματα με το  ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα βοηθεια να σεταρω το asus εδω και 1 μηνα σχεδον, ελπιζω να μην πεταξα τα λεφτα μου.
> Για αυτο παρακαλω οποιον μπορει να με βοηθησει θα το εκτιμουσα αφανταστα.
> Τι εχω δοκιμασει ......
> τους 2 οδηγους που υπαρχουν εδω μεσα στο forum με το speedport (αν και εχω wind 50 VDSl) και τον αλλον που κατεβαζεις ενα αρχειο zip χωρις αποτελεσμα.
> Βλεπω την ταχυτητα μου στο ρουτερ αλλα δεν συντονιζει
> εχω δοκιμασει την καθε ρυθμιση που εχουν ανεβει σε screenshot απο καθε  asus modem- router χωρις αποτελεσμα.
> 
> εχω αυτο το modem ΖΤΕ ZXHN H268N της wind 50 VDSL με voip και δεν εχω προβλημα να το κρατησω για τηλεφωνια και να βαλω το asus για internet 
> ...


Πως πας να τα συνδέσεις,  με αυτό το Modem Που έχεις για να συνεχίζεις να έχεις voip πρέπει να είναι πρώτο στην γραμμή,  όποτε στο asus θα πρέπει να το βάλεις να κάνει σύνδεση μέσω ethernet και dhpc

----------


## kosconcours

φιλε μου sdikr  πρωτο βημα πρεπει να καταφερω να παρω ip  συντονιζει το dsl αλλα ip αρνειτε να βγαλει  .....η κατι κανω λαθος

----------


## jmakro

Απο wind τι σου ειπαν?
Σίγουρα βάζεις σωστα τα user pass.
Κατεβασε το τελευταιο firmware στον υπολογιστη σου η κινητο και περασε το αν δε το εχεις κανει ηδη.

- - - Updated - - -

κλεισε και το g vector απο τις ρυθμισεις του dsl

----------


## kosconcours

τους πηρα 2 φορες και κανουν κατι ρυθμησεις λεει XD θα με παρουν τηλ, λενε
ναι ειναι το τελευταιο firware

- - - Updated - - -




> κλεισε και το g vector απο τις ρυθμισεις του dsl


 αν το κλεισω δεν συντονιζει με τιποτα

----------


## jmakro

Το έχεις παει αλλου σε κάποιο φίλο γνωστό να το δοκιμάσεις οτι παίζει με cosmote ας πουμε?

----------


## kosconcours

οχι δεν εχω γνωστο που να χει vdsl 
ακομα δεν με πειρε τηλ.  η wind θα τους ξαναπαρω να τουσ ζαλισω

----------


## kosconcours

Ναι κύριοι μετα απο 1 1/2 μηνα
 προσπαθειας και ολα τα συνακολουθα (τσατιλες νευρα κτλ) καταφερα να βγαλω ip.
Για την ιστορια μετα απο σχεδον 2 βδομαδες αναμονη περιμενοντας να με παρουν τηλ. και μετα απο 7 τηλεφωνα στην wind μου εκαναν *reset τους κωδικους μου και ολα εφτιαξαν*.
Τωρα πρεπει να συνδεσω pridge το τηλ που για τι οποιο δεν εχω τους κωδικους voip ...φυσικα.
Μπορειτε να με καθοδηγησετε πως να το κανω για ZXHN H268N? 
Να αναφερω με απλα λογια συνδεσμολογια
Μπριζα τηλεφωνικο  καλωδιο παει στο DSL του asus και απο την WAN του asus παει σε μια θυρα ethernet του ZXHN H268N και απο κει καλωδιο στο τηλεφωνο και στο asus συνδεω τα ethernet gia to pc και τα wi fi
Αλλα τι ρυθμησεις θα κανω στα 2 ρουτερ για να κανω bridge?

----------


## jmakro

Χαίρομαι που λύθηκε η πρώτη φάση του προβληματος σου.

----------


## kosconcours

> Χαίρομαι που λύθηκε η πρώτη φάση του προβληματος σου.


Ευχαριστω πραγματικα .............. χωρις εσενα θα το πετουσα σιγουρα

----------


## kosconcours

Μετά από τόσο καιρό επανέρχομαι πλέον στο θέμα του voip. Επειδή βαρέθηκα να αλλάζω router όταν θέλω να παίζω online games θα μπορούσε να μου πει κάποιος πως να το κάνω για να έχω το voip?Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα από οδηγούς αλά δεν τα καταφέρνω.
Συνδέω μπριζα τηλ. στο asus το ethernet του pc στο asus και από το wan του asus ethernet σε μια θύρα ethernet στο Zte H268N και το τηλέφωνο στο phone του zte αλλά παπαλα....τι κάνω λάθος?
Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει τα φώτα του?

----------


## jkoukos

Ποιους οδηγούς ακολούθησες;

----------


## kosconcours

τους 2 που εχουν ανεβασει 2 χρηστες που κατεβαζεις αρχειο ...συγνωμη δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγόταν

edit
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...27#post6490627

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...64#post6487464

σε λιγο οταν με αφησουν απο την οικογενεια θα ξεκινηησω αλλη μια προσπαθεια με το asus πρωτο και wan θυρα σε lan το zte σωστα ε?

- - - Updated - - -

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου στείλεις ακριβός ποιον οδηγό να ακολουθήσω γιατί μάλλον τα έχω κάνει μαντάρα στο μυαλό μου ZXHN H268N είναι το μόντεμ της wind και asus ac68vg το δικό μου και θα ήθελα να βάλω πρώτο το δικο μου

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι βρήκες κάποιους οδηγούς δεν σημαίνει ότι δουλεύουν σε όλες τις συσκευές.

1. Και οι 2 οδηγοί *προϋποθέτουν* να είναι γνωστός ο κωδικός του χρήστη root ή *τουλάχιστον* να μην είναι κλειδωμένες οι σχετικές επιλογές ρυθμίσεων.
2. Και οι 2 οδηγοί αναφέρονται σε *διαφορετικά* μοντέλα ZTE. 

Για το δικό σου ZXHN H268N *δεν* έχει βρεθεί ο κωδικός του χρήστη root, οπότε δεν είναι καν γνωστό *αν έχει* τις αντίστοιχες επιλογές για να δουλέψουν οι οδηγοί.
Επιπρόσθετα αν θέλεις να είναι το Asus συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή και πίσω του το ΖΤΕ, θα πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητα 2 ταυτόχρονων συνδέσεων και η μία (bridged) να βγαίνει από μία μόνο θύρα LAN (κάτι που αμφιβάλω αν το κάνει το Asus).

----------


## kosconcours

> Το ότι βρήκες κάποιους οδηγούς δεν σημαίνει ότι δουλεύουν σε όλες τις συσκευές.
> 
> 1. Και οι 2 οδηγοί *προϋποθέτουν* να είναι γνωστός ο κωδικός του χρήστη root ή *τουλάχιστον* να μην είναι κλειδωμένες οι σχετικές επιλογές ρυθμίσεων.
> 2. Και οι 2 οδηγοί αναφέρονται σε *διαφορετικά* μοντέλα ZTE. 
> 
> Για το δικό σου ZXHN H268N *δεν* έχει βρεθεί ο κωδικός του χρήστη root, οπότε δεν είναι καν γνωστό *αν έχει* τις αντίστοιχες επιλογές για να δουλέψουν οι οδηγοί.
> Επιπρόσθετα αν θέλεις να είναι το Asus συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή και πίσω του το ΖΤΕ, θα πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητα 2 ταυτόχρονων συνδέσεων και η μία (bridged) να βγαίνει από μία μόνο θύρα LAN (κάτι που αμφιβάλω αν το κάνει το Asus).


οποτε τι κανω ? μη μου πεις οτι η μονη επιλογη ειναι να βαζω και να βγαζω το asus  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jkoukos

Αν θέλεις να δουλεύει η τηλεφωνία, η μόνη επιλογή που έχεις είναι το ΖΤΕ στην γραμμή ως modem/router και πίσω του το Asus ως router.

----------


## kosconcours

με αυτον τον τροπο θα εκμεταλευομαι τις δυνατοτητες του asus?
Μπορεις να μου πεις πως?

----------


## jkoukos

Όταν λες δυνατότητες;

----------


## kosconcours

την σταθεροτητα και την ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ π.χ pιng

----------


## jkoukos

Η σταθερότητα της σύνδεσης έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τον συγχρονισμό, άρα με την συσκευή που παίζει ως modem και όχι τον router.
Η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται (μεταξύ άλλων πραγμάτων) και από τον router, όπως και το ping .

Τι πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισες και σε τι σύνδεση; Σε ενσύρματη η ασύρματη σύνδεση αναφέρεσαι;
Μην πεις και στα 2 διότι αυτό είναι γενικό και θα σου απαντήσω γενικά ότι στην ενσύρματη μην περιμένεις ουσιαστικές διαφορές.

----------


## kosconcours

Η ενσυρματη συνδεση με ενδιαφερει επειδη παιζω online games.....οταν βαζω το asus βλεπω διαφορα διαφορα ενσυρματα παντα
για να μην σε κουραζω εσυ τι θα εκανες στην θεση μου?

----------


## jkoukos

Το Asus στην γραμμή και ξεχνώ την τηλεφωνία.
Αν θέλω την τηλεφωνία, το ΖΤΕ στην γραμμή και το Asus πίσω του.

Σε Wind, Nova και Vodafone, ισχύουν τα παραπάνω. Αν δεν σε βολεύουν πας σε Cosmote.

----------


## kosconcours

> Αν θέλω την τηλεφωνία, το ΖΤΕ στην γραμμή και το Asus πίσω του.


αυτο πως το κανω ...τουλαχιστων να το δοκιμασω

----------


## jkoukos

Τις οδηγίες του Case A χωρίς να κάνεις χρήση του VLAN ID.

----------


## kosconcours

> Τις οδηγίες του Case A χωρίς να κάνεις χρήση του VLAN ID.


Σε ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω αυριο με την υσηχια μου

- - - Updated - - -




> Επιπρόσθετα αν θέλεις να είναι το Asus συνδεδεμένο στην γραμμή και πίσω του το ΖΤΕ, θα πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητα 2 ταυτόχρονων συνδέσεων και η μία (bridged) να βγαίνει από μία μόνο θύρα LAN (κάτι που αμφιβάλω αν το κάνει το Asus).





αυτο εννοεις ? 
αν ναι το εχει το asus ειναι το case B ?

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, αυτό είναι το Dual WAN. Με απλά λόγια 2 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις, η μία του DSL και η άλλη με σύνδεση Ethernet σε άλλη συσκευή που δίνει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο.
Εγώ αναφέρομαι σε ταυτόχρονη σύνδεση στον ίδιο πάροχο μέσω της ίδια γραμμής, σε διαφορετικό Virtual Circuit (VC).

----------


## kosconcours

καλημερα καταφερα και το εκανα συμφωνα με αυτον τον οδηγο
https://www.wikihow.com/Connect-Two-Routers
με πρωτο το ΖΤΕ δυστυχως και πισω το δικο μου με  ολες τις συσκευες πανω του εκτος απο την τηλεφωνια 
Θα το δοκιμασω ετσι καμποσο καιρο και αν δεν μου κανει θα παω στον πατροπαραδωτο τροπο να το συνδεω και ξεσυνδεω οταν το χρειαζομαι
*Ευχαριστω θερμα για την βοηθεια jkoukos*

----------


## jkoukos

Φαντάζομαι ότι το έκανες με την σύνδεση LAN-to-WAN που αναφέρει και όχι LAN-to-LAN, διότι μόνο στην πρώτη δουλεύει ως router ενώ στην άλλη ως μια απλή δικτυακή συσκευή.

----------


## kosconcours

Ναι lan to wan το εκανα

----------


## kosconcours

Καλησπέρα μετα απο δύο χρόνια αναμοινής περιμένοντας να λήξει το συμμόλαιο με wind  πήγα cosmote με 100αρα σύνδεση και επιτέλους σύνδεσα ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL σε ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνία ....
Είμαι λίγο χαρούμενος   :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## andresalonika

> Καλησπέρα μετα απο δύο χρόνια αναμοινής περιμένοντας να λήξει το συμμόλαιο με wind  πήγα cosmote με 100αρα σύνδεση και επιτέλους σύνδεσα ASUS DSL-AC68VG VDSL σε ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνία ....
> Είμαι λίγο χαρούμενος


Ωραίος! Ανέβασε στατς..

----------

